# Your most proud work?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine's nothing to speak of, but I came across the pictures again and made me proud of my first fiberglass job. Used the space in my Civic's dash area to install a midrange in my 3-way stereo setup. I've since seen a couple people do the same, so I feel like I've started a trend, lol. 

Before:


In process:


Done (for now):




Still not completely finished. I think I'm going to pull off the pillars and bondo the pods so they will look more flush, but it's gotten me by for a couple months. I had a lot of feedback/suggestions that I will likely be using in the future.


So...go ahead, feel free to brag on yourself. Just don't make me feel stupid, cause I'm sure there are plenty of you who can.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks nice, good job.


These are mine. All my work are done from hand tools, jig saw and a circular saw. Don't have the space for real tools in an apt.




















Holy bracing!!!! I made that box for a member, I don't know what his screen name is here.










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v414/skylar112/Picture452.jpg










I wasn't particularly proud of the amprack so much as it is rather plain, but I was proud of the details that went into the wiring and how clean it looked.


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Mine's nothing to speak of, but I came across the pictures again and made me proud of my first fiberglass job. Used the space in my Civic's dash area to install a midrange in my 3-way stereo setup. I've since seen a couple people do the same, so I feel like I've started a trend, lol.
> 
> 
> Still not completely finished. I think I'm going to pull off the pillars and bondo the pods so they will look more flush, but it's gotten me by for a couple months. I had a lot of feedback/suggestions that I will likely be using in the future.
> ...


What does it look like from the outside looking in?


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

My best so far have been my wife's Saturn and my truck. The Saturn is pretty much done, just a deck, 2 coaxials, sub/box, and 1 amp. My truck on the other hand is constantly evolving.

Saturn:

































Truck:


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

not an amazing job by any means, but this was one of my first serious installs.

2000 Chev. Cavalier started as this:









Ended up as this:

























The embossed part at the base of the sub box is the guys' car club logo "Out of Stock".

Still like this one.....


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm proud of my whole install...but since this is what I finished last and they came out great I'll post a few photos of my replacement grills...


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't say it enough-Love those speaker grills chuyler.

Here was my bling bling BBQ theme setup in my old car-not practical but definitelly turned a few heads at some shows probably like a WTF?!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL! I love it. Tailgating FTW! Did you have some red glow from beneath the coals? Should have grabbed a few of those fake play burgers and put them on the grill...then the subwoofer could "flip" them when the bass hits! TEEEHEEHEE.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> LOL! I love it. Tailgating FTW! Did you have some red glow from beneath the coals? Should have grabbed a few of those fake play burgers and put them on the grill...then the subwoofer could "flip" them when the bass hits! TEEEHEEHEE.


yes, I had a bunch of red and orange LEDs strategically placed but picutres never tunred out good-looked better in person. Someone else had suggested the same thing about the burgers. LOL Some people thought it was real and were worried my sub would melt. LOL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Exalted512 said:


> What does it look like from the outside looking in?



Black. The windows are tinted, and I painted the back of the pods black.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

This was my first major fiberglass project, and I was pretty psyched with how it came out. Learned a lot in the process. Haven't gotten a chance to do anything similar since, but know that anything I do now will be even nicer still.


----------



## Scott Dodge (Nov 6, 2006)

My final install in my last car.
1994 Mazda Protege DX
I ran an eD 16ov2 IB, off a NINe.1 @ 2 ohm. Front stage was a set of 6500's off an Arc 200.2.














































It was a sick substage.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

My last car, a Passat wagon.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a mini I did a couple of years ago...

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/11/web/803000-803999/803525_24_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/11/web/803000-803999/803525_25_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/11/web/803000-803999/803525_23_full.jpg


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That is a sick install in that mini!


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i guess this would be my proudest work, my old dash:
stock:








modded:


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> My best so far have been my wife's Saturn and my truck. The Saturn is pretty much done, just a deck, 2 coaxials, sub/box, and 1 amp. My truck on the other hand is constantly evolving.
> 
> Saturn:
> 
> ]


WOW....I have been in the military too long. I can recognize cheap Airforce Dorm carpet, furniture and beds anywhere.....I immediately knew you were in the AF when I saw the BDU Pants with straps, and the carpet....Then I looked at your avatar and confirmed......

Tsgt Martin, at your service!


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

This is an install I did in a ranger, a couple years back- 
flush cut a piece of 1/2", then put some red LEDs in it...



























Another ranger I did, this guy wanted cheap and loud(already had the gear). Kinda pissed me off honestly, I wanted to do this bad ass fiberglass enclosure then cover in vinyl... But nooooooo, he was a cheap ass 



















Here is when I had a 15" XXX in my fucus, damn enclosure was huge




























Hopefully ill have time to actually work on my current install, sometime soon. Im really looking forward to getting these damn doorpods done. Once they are done, I imagine they will look pretty damn nice


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice looking installs!


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

ndm said:


> WOW....I have been in the military too long. I can recognize cheap Airforce Dorm carpet, furniture and beds anywhere.....I immediately knew you were in the AF when I saw the BDU Pants with straps, and the carpet....Then I looked at your avatar and confirmed......
> 
> Tsgt Martin, at your service!


Yup, guilty as charged! Those pics were from last summer when I was TDY to Keesler for retraining. Alot of their lodging was damaged by Katrina, so they actually converted one of their tech school dorms to TDY billeting. I figured since I was gonna be stuck there for 6 months, might as well try and make some progress on the truck  I did the sound deadening in the dorm parking lot too lol
I'm SSgt Barnes btw


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

durwood said:


>


thats awesome !


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> Yup, guilty as charged! Those pics were from last summer when I was TDY to Keesler for retraining. Alot of their lodging was damaged by Katrina, so they actually converted one of their tech school dorms to TDY billeting. I figured since I was gonna be stuck there for 6 months, might as well try and make some progress on the truck  I did the sound deadening in the dorm parking lot too lol
> I'm SSgt Barnes btw


I was there the year before Katrina....I also did some parking lot installing. What is your field? 

I have a good buddy of mine that I lost contact with that is stationed there..He I believe drives a Mustang Cobra..... His name is Mason and he in in the E&I unit down there. They keep him on the road.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Holy crap how many AF guys do we have in here??? SSgt Vina, Beale, AMMO.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Damn, looks like the AF is taking over DIYMA! I'm a 2E1x3, Ground Radio Technician.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Holy crap how many AF guys do we have in here??? SSgt Vina, Beale, AMMO.


booooooo AF....

ARMY REPRESENT !!  



 JK AF...I know you guys rule too


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

overall install, prolbably this one from recently:



















fitting a crap load of stuff in a small space and acutally measuring things right :










and best interms of stock looking:










but i actually get a lot of enjoyment out of very very simple and clean installs


----------



## cody6766 (Jul 24, 2007)

Another airman here! well...future Airman anyway. I'm an AFROTC cadet starting my 3rd year in the program. 2 more years and I'll have my butter bars 

Here's my best...too bad I never finished it. I planned on laying black carpet on the bottom and adding a few other nice touches back there. 










the spare tire was still in the well. I flipped it over and used the space inside the wheel.










hopefully I'll have a new bad ass install (2 actually, one in my GP and another in my big bro's GP) to show off in a few months. Mine will be JL and Hifonics amps, 10w7, DIY comp set, Pioneer deck and the xovers and EQ I have now. My bro's will be Arc amps, 10 or 12w7 (hasn't decided yet), Critical Mass comps and a pioneer deck.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> overall install, prolbably this one from recently:


that reminds me of the bugatti veyron. very cool!


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> Damn, looks like the AF is taking over DIYMA! I'm a 2E1x3, Ground Radio Technician.



2E672 Cable Dawg......E&I......217thEIS

I dont think I would have made it anywhere else....I love E&I....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

scott_fx said:


> i guess this would be my proudest work, my old dash:
> stock:
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I just gotta say, I think that's just tits! So un-suspecting and clean leaving the Corvette in tact and classy. GM would be proud!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

my most proud work is my 1st and only install. the fact that i finally took all the **** i was collecting and got the urge to finally get off my ass and put it into my jeep is amazing. i thought i was gonna just cave and hire an installer. felt good to hear music for the 1st time after everything was all hooked up. looks like **** but its in there and playing.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

need ot see more installs in here. My favorite build was a wrx wagon.


































I like it because without lifting the floor an inch we fit an IDMAX inverted under the floor, 100% stealth.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

It's in my sig, but anyways:









My first and only install, lol. Not amazing by any means, but I'm proud of it for using a jig saw and expanding foam, lol.

-aaron


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

It never got 100% finished(car was destroyed).... but sounded absolutly INCREDIBLE...and was the most unique install I have seen in a Subaru 

I had a CDT cl-62 front stage, with ED eu-700, 6.5'' woofers and 9kv.2 8'' Subs glassed into the rear deck...

the bass responce was amazing....I had the 8''s bandpassed from 20-120 hz and the 6.5''s from 100 to 300 where I believe the front stage picked up well before that.

the bass shakers made the music "Come alive !"

I highly recomend a similar like setup....it was AWESOME for saving space !









BTW...those are fully built boxes (aperiodic style). When done correctly these sytle boxes take up almost NO MORE SPACE then the speaker does by itsself...while producing some of the best bass range I have heard...


----------



## regal1975 (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/74_96.jpg

chipboard, no nails, screws or glue, duct tape only, all cuts made with a leatherman wave... scrap industrial wiring for speaker wire.. mail order TB 6" neo woofer... sounded damn good... best i could do at the time

or

http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/74_175.jpg

personal challenge... was told i couldnt fit a 15" sub in a 11.5" hole and stay legal... damn loud too...


USMC ftmfw


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

regal1975 said:


> http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/74_96.jpg
> 
> chipboard, no nails, screws or glue, duct tape only, all cuts made with a leatherman wave... scrap industrial wiring for speaker wire.. mail order TB 6" neo woofer... sounded damn good... best i could do at the time
> 
> ...


This is considered your most proud work. Like the use of the 100 mile hr. tape. Did you mess up the basket or anything else fitting a 15" sub in a 11.5 in hole?

US Army FTMFW


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Genxx said:


> ...
> 
> US Army FTMFW


 HOOOOAAAHH!!!


----------



## hoamic11 (May 7, 2007)

wow, this is very impressive, i'm finding alot of you guys are very talented so keep up the good work.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

my best so far, but nothing special:


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

This was the first big install in my Civic. I planned this out for months before making the first cut. Later, I reran the speaker wire through the box so you just saw the leads coming out. The box was about 1.65 cuft sealed, and it hammered beyond belief.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice looking installs, thanks for all the pics.


----------



## radioflyer07 (Nov 9, 2006)

My first attempt at somthing cool Car audio-like:

This was in my 97 Silverado










(custom tweeter mount....made from cardboard but you'd never guess it)





























This is what I'm running now....lots more power and goodies


----------



## radioflyer07 (Nov 9, 2006)

My first attempt at somthing cool Car audio-like:

This was in my 97 Silverado


The last few are of my latest Audio project in my 97 vette.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

This Is my first custom install that i did all by myself. From the front back everything new. wires, speakers, amps, etc. and a custom floor. my goal was clean and effective.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

radioflyer07 said:


> My first attempt at somthing cool Car audio-like:
> 
> This was in my 97 Silverado
> 
> ...


I like what you did with the console in the silverado. Lots of stuff there but all in a nice compact package. I'm currently building something similar for my S-10, which will be holding a Uniden Grant XL CB and a Uniden BCT8 scanner, as well as 2 speakers and a small amplifier (since I hate not being able to understand the radio when the windows are down). Only design challenge is that I've got a manual transmission so there's gotta be room for the shifter...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> I like what you did with the console in the silverado. Lots of stuff there but all in a nice compact package. I'm currently building something similar for my S-10, which will be holding a Uniden Grant XL CB and a Uniden BCT8 scanner, as well as 2 speakers and a small amplifier (since I hate not being able to understand the radio when the windows are down). Only design challenge is that I've got a manual transmission so there's gotta be room for the shifter...


Wait till you see my latest creation for my Dash housing my 9855 and an Icom IC208H remote head. The radio body is under the seats and the external speakers..... the stock rear speakers on a small amplifier 

Here's a hint:


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice setup Chad! That remote head sure makes for a much more elegant solution than what I'm builing. Looks like I won't be able to mount my CB to the console, since I did a mockup and both me and my wife end up banging our knees on the thing getting in the truck. At this point I'm thinking about mounting the CB overhead between the visors, and the scanner inside the console. For speakers I'm thinking about using a couple of these guys: http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=297-426&scqty=2 and an Ebay special Mitzu MIT-75 mini amp (bought it about a year ago to tinker with, finally found something it might work for). I figure that amp will give the speakers each about 10w, hopefully that'll get loud enough to be heard with the windows down. I've also considered trying to wire both radios to the factory driver's side 4x6 in my dash, but I'm worried I might damage something trying to wire 2 sources to one speaker.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> Very nice setup Chad! That remote head sure makes for a much more elegant solution than what I'm builing. Looks like I won't be able to mount my CB to the console, since I did a mockup and both me and my wife end up banging our knees on the thing getting in the truck.


The Cobra 75 WXST can be your friend... If you are "getting out" them PM me


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

I've got about half my interior apart right now, and currently no radio in the truck, but I'm on leave all week so I should be "getting out" shortly. If it's in the cards, I may catch ya on the AM DX sometime (turns out the Grant is too wide to fit between the visors, so no mobile SSB for me). #13 on the West Side, The Friendly Neighborhood Psycho


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> but i actually get a lot of enjoyment out of very very simple and clean installs





scott_fx said:


> that reminds me of the bugatti veyron. very cool!


^^ Sweet Stuff!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

ok here are mine..
Most resent..

















Old 15" IDQ & (2) Zapco ref 350's on each side..









Old Never Finished
IDMAX12 Sealed 1^ft
Arc CXL4150 bi-amping the Type X Front Stage
Arc CXL2100 Briged For The IDMAX


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Kool stuff in here. Guess I'll post this link again. This is the most involved and extreme car I've built to date. Not a lot of audio but some can be seen in a few of the interior pics.

www.iloveoldcars.com/40/


----------



## radioflyer07 (Nov 9, 2006)

Kuztimrodder said:


> Kool stuff in here. Guess I'll post this link again. This is the most involved and extreme car I've built to date. Not a lot of audio but some can be seen in a few of the interior pics.
> 
> www.iloveoldcars.com/40/


normally i don't care for purple, but it's very tastefull in this case. The workmanship is supurb. Nice Job!


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

radioflyer07 said:


> normally i don't care for purple, but it's very tastefull in this case. The workmanship is supurb. Nice Job!


Thanks. I didn't want to use purple either but the owner had a boner for it.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

so far its these...
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/518721/5
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/518721/6
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/518721/12


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Kuztimrodder, that car is bad ass! What is the list of body modifications that you made?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I kinda liked my first attempt at a "carputer" installation back in 2000. Laptop was controlled through the parallel port by a series of digikey buttons mounted to a piece of plastic.  I mounted the LCD and the button panel in the dash of the '92 Eldorado, controlling the laptop remotely...


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Didn't think I did too bad my first time out.










This was FUN!  Especially since I get to redo it....


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are a few of the installs I have been really proud of. I have done a lot of big flashy installs, but the ones that really sick out were smaller jobs that really made the customers happy. thats what it's all about.

This was in a Mazda 3 for a girl in Tri Delta Soroity... (delta delta delta) 









This is in an XB. Again, for a girl that loves going to car shows this was at SBN.









This is a '68 impalla. I matched the body lines of the hood on the top of the console.



















This by far is my favorite install!!! It's in a 91 sentra 2 door. I went a little overboard with the 5 1/4's on this, but It was fun and I finish the whole poject build, sand, texter, dye, and install in 12 hours.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

There are some pretty cool installs on here. I am confused about a few things. I'm not sure if I am on DIYMA or ICIX anymore. HAHA. And if your reading this........LOVE YA BEN! (in an ex wife sorta way, that ran off with a friend, and left me nothing, like a country song...........that kind of love)


ANYWAY..............I really consider myself a beginner in many ways, but here are a few that I have done and loved..........and had fun doing.  

Explorer









H2


















Boxster


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

omarmipi said:


> Kuztimrodder, that car is bad ass! What is the list of body modifications that you made?


Thanks bro. That's a good question. The owner knew nothing of street rods so we made him a list of all the mods so he could show whoever asked. It was like 10 or 12 pages in a notebook. I'll try to go through it quickly.

70% of the body was hand formed from 18 guage. The roof cut into 17 pieces when chopped. '46 rear window opening narrowed and chopped. Hood hand made with fiberglass. Running boards hand made, etc. Headlights entirely hand made except for Jag re-pop bulbs(formed the lenses in my oven). Tail lights hand made. Grille hand made. Everything in the interior that is painted white is hand formed from 18 guage steel. Everything wrapped in purple leather is hand formed with glass(except seats...they are modified Fiero seats) All pieces except steering column are handmade including rearview, shifter and knob(shifter modded for 4 speed automatic), glove box and cd changer compartment, guage lenses,etc. All stainless one off pieces are handmade including engine shields and covers, exhaust tips, door latch plates and strikers, etc. The body is entirely welded to the chassis and the only removable body parts are the doors, hood, and trunk lid. Hood and tunklid open electronically with all hand made hardware and hinges. I did all metal work, fiberglass work, bodywork, paint work, interior, glass, final assembly, etc. I did have a couple of guys chip in with the chassis and bodywork when they had nothing to do. I was special projects man and was stuck on this car for several years off and on. I was so sick of coming in to work and working on the same car for all that time that it nearly burned me out. I dont want to do another all out show car again....unless I can have a team of guys who know what they are doing helping. Probably missed a lot of stuff but you get the drift


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

here's some of mine, just to addto the chaos

rfx-8240 HU moulded in with carbon fibre









kicker amp install pics:

















all dls trunk:


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

is that the stock spare location for the lancer?


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

nope, the spare in the lancer is the same as every other car LOL, sits in the middle of the truk in the bottom... the amp took that space away (and wasted a LOT of space) so I moved the spare and jack to the back.

To the left of the spare is actually part of the enclosure for the sub, which was 1.2 cubes sealed, and a DLS SP12


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

CCSS said:


> There are some pretty cool installs on here. I am confused about a few things. I'm not sure if I am on DIYMA or ICIX anymore. HAHA. And if your reading this........LOVE YA BEN! (in an ex wife sorta way, that ran off with a friend, and left me nothing, like a country song...........that kind of love)


Priceless. You can tell that you aren't on ICIX because your post lasted more than an hour and you aren't now banned


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

Who is Ben?


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

dbTroy said:


> Who is Ben?


The asshat that is responsible for e-Duhsign audio.


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

speakerboy said:


> The asshat that is responsible for e-Duhsign audio.


Oh ok, thanks. I thought that guys name was Jeremy. 

I had a friend that bought a nine.1 amp and a pair of the 13Kv-somethings. They were silver with "Elemental Designs" written across them. He built a sealed box exactly to E-duhs specs and the speakers still sounded like a$$! Those amps are very muddy sounding even by class D standards! Their stuff seems mediocre at best, I don't understand the boners some folks have for their equipment?


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

There stuff typically isn't that bad, it's just that he steals the designs from other companies. Literally will get a sub from another company, go to some cheap buildhouse in China or Korea, and have them copy it. TC Sounds, Tang Band, even parts express with their plate amps. 

I used to belong to Sound Illusions.net/Carsound.org before it went under, and I was around when he first started. I even have one of his so-called "prototype" subs. Turns out it some kind of TC Sounds sub. It sounds good, but don't think that he EVER has ANYTHING to do with designing any product that he sells.

Sorry for the O.T., but it really bothers me.


----------



## Betdathurt (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a few of my favorites
46 Studebaker
Custom kicks/doors 
Subs in custom center console
Head unit overhead


----------



## Ccy24 (Nov 15, 2007)

first try with f/g


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is some of the work I have done that I'm proud of:


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, after that post, i feel tiny posting mine.
It was my first shot at fiberglassing though so I am mighty proud of it.








I had to custom fit the CA18RNX as the opening only exposed 3/4th of the speaker. It took a while to look for the acoustic cloth locally but managed to get it nonetheles. Perfect match


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

agentk98 said:


> Well, after that post, i feel tiny posting mine.
> It was my first shot at fiberglassing though so I am mighty proud of it.
> 
> 
> ...


Very stealth, looks better than OEM


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

My current setup


FYI:White thing is for stretching....not support


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Miska i like that one..
you posted that on www.fiberglassforums.com?
i know i was fallowing it..
Nice work


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Just a couple of my car..
and one that I am really proud of!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> My current setup
> 
> 
> FYI:White thing is for stretching....not support


What are those subs?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Possibly 7 Kv.2 model in black...7Kv.2 Subwoofer http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_21&products_id=33


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

mine isn't for a car... but is audio related


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> What are those subs?


They are the 6.5" Tang Band subs. They list them on the parts express website but I don't think they make them any more. I've got 150 going to each of them and they take it just fine


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> They are the 6.5" Tang Band subs. They list them on the parts express website but I don't think they make them any more. I've got 150 going to each of them and they take it just fine


That what I was thinking they were. Are they sealed or vented? how do you like them. I want to build something similar in my dakota, I have this urge to build a rig that flat out gets at it and be able to say that the largest driver is 6.5"


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> mine isn't for a car... but is audio related


Hmmm.... is it strange for me to say that enclosure looks sexy.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> That what I was thinking they were. Are they sealed or vented? how do you like them. I want to build something similar in my dakota, I have this urge to build a rig that flat out gets at it and be able to say that the largest driver is 6.5"


They are sealed but still are plenty for me. Ported would be overkill.....but fun


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't take a lot of pics of my fabs but heres a non-audio pic. 9" touchscreen for carpc in the top of an E36 M3 dash. I've never seen someone with a 9 incher  so I'm a bit proud of it. lol


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but i liked it so I wanted to bring it back and add mine to it.

1997 Chevy Cavailer RS.

























This was the last time I did any thing this custom.

That was back in 2002.
Sadly it was all stolen days after the pics where taken.

I dont remember exactly every thing in there but this is what I do remember:
2 Optima Yellow tops.
2 Kicker L7 12" Solos 4ohm DVC.
2 Kicker ZR 360 amps run at 2ohm 1ch.
1 4 ch amp under passengers seat. Put out 125X4.
Front where Concept audio 6.5' comp set
Rear was Concept audio 6x9" 3 ways.
Had a nice Panasonic Head unit.
Xpower 2 farad Digital top cap.
MTX crossover.
Box was custom made by me.
160 amp Alt.
And I'm sure some things I'm forgetting.

Took first place in the last comp it was in and hit 151.6 that day.

Best system I have ever had! I miss it. 

Later.


----------



## Scuzzy (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm pleased how my first attempt at a stereo install has turned out, while the gear isn't anything elaborate, I am happy with how it sounds.

It has taken me a long time to get it near finished, but I'm glad I took the time to do things slowly.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Not necessarily my "proudest" work, but some cool stuff I did in 2001-2002. Crazy to think that was 7 years ago now!























There's some more pics here:
treetopsniper pictures and videos on Webshots


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, gosh its been a coupla years since i last posted in this...

might as well updated it...for over a year now, my favorite and most proud work is prolly still the C6.

whenever i am down in socal, i still hook up with the customer to chill out, and still enjoy looking at it and doing the occassionaly listening...

a rare instance where the time alotment, the budget, and the car's internal space all came together where i didnt have to make much, if any, sacrifices 









































































Got a 350z coming in late this summer i am eagerly looking forward to as well, maybe that will end up on this thread later


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> might as well updated it...for over a year now, my favorite and most proud work is prolly still the C6.


I was wondering if you would chime in with one in particular.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> well, gosh its been a coupla years since i last posted in this...


Is that the one with the FG beauty cover over it? Or was that the white Vette?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have only done a black and silver, that one is the silver coupe  the beauty cover isnt FG, just wood. but maybe you are thinking of hte pic where the stock hardtop still stows over it?


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Wow that corvette install is stunning!


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

you guys have some really nice work in here....I gotta get it together.......yall are my inspiration


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I am definitely most proud of my current setup in my 99' Astro. Some of it I've been rockin' since 04'. Just finished some new additions, still need to get better pics.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> might as well updated it...for over a year now, my favorite and most proud work is prolly still the C6.


i will say that shortly after i saw that build, i ordered my dls amps. i am pretty much going to base my install off of that build  

i absolutely love your builds


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lot's of cool work out there! This has been a fun thread to read.


----------

